# First Time Growing Purple (LED | SCROG)



## chababuds (Aug 29, 2017)

What's up ladies & fellas!  This will be my 2nd grow journal as I was blown away by all the helpful advice you guys gave me on my last grow.  Since my Gorilla Glue #4 came out so well, I figured I'd push myself for this grow and attempt to grow some colorful/purple weed.  I went to a very reputable clone house in LA (Midnight Farms) and spent about an hour with the guy there going over each strain to find those highest in anthocyanin (a genetic indicator of its likelihood to exhibit purple/blue hues). I ended up selecting the girls below as they are both colorful indica dominant hybrids with prestige.  I know it's going to be a ***** trying to get nighttime temps in Los Angeles low enough to trigger a color change, but I figured it's worth a shot (any tips are more than welcome).  My setup is as follows:

THE GIRLS:

-1 Mendo Breath clone (Gage Green Genetics)
-1 Purple Animal Kush clone (Inhouse Genetics)

THE TOOLS:

-1 gallon pots transplanted to 5 gallon pots
-2'x2'x4' Mylar grow tent
-300w Viparspectra Reflector series LED
-4 23w 2700k CFL
-2 23w 6500k CFL
-Passive Intake w/ Terrabloom 185cfm exhaust
-2 oscillating fans
-SCROG screen with 2"x2" holes

THE FOOD (Feeding Schedule Below):

-Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil
-Fox Farms base nutrient trio
-Cal-Mag
-Liquid Bat Guano
-Unsulphured molasses
-Atami Bloombastic (PK booster for late flower)
-FF Cha-Ching (PK booster for late flower)
-Humbolt County Snow Storm Ultra
-Humbolt County PurpleMaxx
-Superthrive




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2017)

Buckeye Purple is very purple not dependent on temps.  Welcome to MP. Please allow your plants to dry before watering. MJ needs doesn't like to be wet all the time. You probably already know that.
Your line up is looking good.  Mojo for your grow. Glad you found us.


----------



## chababuds (Aug 30, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Buckeye Purple is very purple not dependent on temps.  Welcome to MP. Please allow your plants to dry before watering. MJ needs doesn't like to be wet all the time. You probably already know that.
> Your line up is looking good.  Mojo for your grow. Glad you found us.





Yeah I couldnt find any Buckeye or GDP etc...closest I could get was Purple Animal Kush and Mendo.  Do you have any tips to help triggers color change (other than temp)?  Bag appeal is important to me as I enter the grow in local festivals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't, I wish I did. Just the temperature. I bet you will get some purps.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2017)

i grew some buckeye purple 2 times. both times the buds were nice and purple but the best looking were the ones i grew in the winter. i think because my basement was pretty cool and the tent would get into the 50's during lights off. i didn't really do anything purposely to get the purple bud but i, like you, like good bag appeal. i think my signature has my grow journals. good luck to you. i'm going to pull up a chair and watch.


----------



## chababuds (Aug 30, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> i grew some buckeye purple 2 times. both times the buds were nice and purple but the best looking were the ones i grew in the winter. i think because my basement was pretty cool and the tent would get into the 50's during lights off. i didn't really do anything purposely to get the purple bud but i, like you, like good bag appeal. i think my signature has my grow journals. good luck to you. i'm going to pull up a chair and watch.





Yeah it's going to be a ***** getting temps that low in Los Angeles.  I'm thinking of building one of those DIY A/C fan units with spiraled copper wire pumping cold water through (picture below)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Any other ideas for ways to drop my temp enough to trigger a solid color change?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2017)

i am kinda cheap but a regular air conditioning might be a better option so you could control the temps better. my old tent was a 2x2x4 mothers tent that i used 6 high output t5 bulbs in and it got warmer than i think the plants like with just that type fixture. also, for a tent that size, i think the 5 gallon pots might be overkill(someone else can chime in as i may be wrong). i grow in 3 gallon felt pots and have gotten some decent yeilds(and some crappy ones too) with my low dough set up. i filled the 2x4 space from corner to corner with 2 master kush plants when i tried a scrog using the 3 gallon pots(i have attached some pics). i now have 1200 watt king led. it puts out a lot of light and even though leds are supposed to be cooler than hps lamps, my new 3x3x7 tent still got pretty warm even with me exhausting the air outside in the winter in new england. 

View attachment IMG_1954.jpg


View attachment IMG_1910.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2017)

I've never quite understood purposely stressing your plants with cold simply to get a pretty color?

Why not get a strain that is purple without the stress if color is that important to you?


----------



## chababuds (Aug 30, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I've never quite understood purposely stressing your plants with cold simply to get a pretty color?
> 
> Why not get a strain that is purple without the stress if color is that important to you?





Well I did get a strain high in anthocyanin but I've heard low temps can help trigger a color change.  I'm solely doing this to mainly see if I CAN.  Just trying to grow something different, plus those purple nugs are gorgeous!  The main question is why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Aug 30, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> i am kinda cheap but a regular air conditioning might be a better option so you could control the temps better. my old tent was a 2x2x4 mothers tent that i used 6 high output t5 bulbs in and it got warmer than i think the plants like with just that type fixture. also, for a tent that size, i think the 5 gallon pots might be overkill(someone else can chime in as i may be wrong). i grow in 3 gallon felt pots and have gotten some decent yeilds(and some crappy ones too) with my low dough set up. i filled the 2x4 space from corner to corner with 2 master kush plants when i tried a scrog using the 3 gallon pots(i have attached some pics). i now have 1200 watt king led. it puts out a lot of light and even though leds are supposed to be cooler than hps lamps, my new 3x3x7 tent still got pretty warm even with me exhausting the air outside in the winter in new england.





Good to know man maybe 3gal would be better? My last grow was crowded but 5 gal still got the job done. Maybe 3 would give them a bit more room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2017)

thinking about it, my plants root ball are always pretty dense so if they will fit in the tent, you might be better off with the 5 gallon pots. i would think a larger root ball would benefit the plants. i have to water every other day. maybe the 5 gallon would give you a longer wet/dry cycle.


----------



## chababuds (Aug 31, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> thinking about it, my plants root ball are always pretty dense so if they will fit in the tent, you might be better off with the 5 gallon pots. i would think a larger root ball would benefit the plants. i have to water every other day. maybe the 5 gallon would give you a longer wet/dry cycle.





Yeah the 5 gal was a tight fit but it seemed to work. I was pretty happy with my yield. I considered moving down to 3 gal but wasn't sure it'd produce as much or be able to fully fill my SCROG screen.  What are you Growing right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2017)

i have satori and green crack that i cloned from my winter indoor grow going now. i think i have both satori phenotypes because one looks so different from the other they are like schwarzenegger and divito in twins. one started to flower 2 weeks earlier than the others and is clearly ahead of the other 4 plants i have. 2 are planted in the woods and 3 are in my yard. i have 3 gorilla glue crosses from a guy up in maine that i want to grow this fall/winter but i have clones of my clones so i don't know where to put them. my wife wants more cbd nordle too so i am in a bit of a pickle... first world problems...


----------



## chababuds (Sep 2, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> i have satori and green crack that i cloned from my winter indoor grow going now. i think i have both satori phenotypes because one looks so different from the other they are like schwarzenegger and divito in twins. one started to flower 2 weeks earlier than the others and is clearly ahead of the other 4 plants i have. 2 are planted in the woods and 3 are in my yard. i have 3 gorilla glue crosses from a guy up in maine that i want to grow this fall/winter but i have clones of my clones so i don't know where to put them. my wife wants more cbd nordle too so i am in a bit of a pickle... first world problems...





Hahaha first world probs for sure.  That Gorilla Glue is fun to grow, buds come out snow covered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Sep 2, 2017)

VEG WEEK 3:

Ok so I repotted both girls into 5-gal pots and began my 4-way LST (result of topping) to prepare for SCROG.  However, the MENDO Breath is growing MUCH faster than the Purple Animal Kush.  You can see in the pics below that the Mendo is damn near double the size of the Kush.  The fan leaves are much smaller too.  Both girls look healthy otherwise.  Any idea what my problem is? Or is it just strain-based?  I'm feeding them the exact same, so I'm leaning towards something to do with the Kush strain growing shorter and bushier with smaller fan leaves.  Any input would be much appreciated. (I watered them in the bathtub btw, hence the pictures)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Sep 3, 2017)

Different strains, different growth rates. I ran into this on my last grow. I had a barneys farm seed in with my hso seeds and it didnt react as well to the nutes and growing method as my hso seeds. It was a runt basically. I gave itto a friend who put it in soil and the plant thrived. On your plants its not that much of a disparity yet. So wait and see.


----------



## Dogweed (Sep 3, 2017)

It could simply be different growth rates because of the strain or it could also be different growth rates due to nutrient needs of the different strain. One may be hungrier than the other. You could try boosting the nutrient ratio for the Animal Kush and see if it responds well.


----------



## chababuds (Sep 3, 2017)

Dogweed said:


> It could simply be different growth rates because of the strain or it could also be different growth rates due to nutrient needs of the different strain. One may be hungrier than the other. You could try boosting the nutrient ratio for the Animal Kush and see if it responds well.





Good call I think I'll give that a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Sep 8, 2017)

VEG WEEK 3:

Ok so I tapped into my own stoner ingenuity and rigged up a DIY AC unit to keep the temps in my tent low enough to induce a color change during flower.  I looped some copper refrigerator tubing around the face of my fan, then ran that to a aquarium pump I submerged in a cooler with ice blocks and ice water.  The pump pushes cold water throughout the copper tubes, which, with the fan blowing through the looped copper, creates cold air.  I was able to drop my temps damn near 15 degrees!  Lasts the whole night so each morning all I have to do is replace the ice.  I'm hoping when flower hits and the outside temps drop I'll be able to get the tent temp down to the low 60s (its high 90s outside right now and with the DIY AC I'm at 75 in the tent).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 8, 2017)

That actually looks pretty good.


----------



## chababuds (Sep 8, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> That actually looks pretty good.





Dude I'm pretty surprised with how well it works.  I was killing myself on AC costs during this heat wave in Los Angeles.  Broke stoners gotta make do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2017)

That is very cool(pun intended)!


----------



## chababuds (Sep 13, 2017)

VEG WEEK 4:

Decided to raise the Kush as it looked like she wouldn't catch up before flower and of course my clumsy *** broke half of the main "T" stem I had LST'd.  I attempted to fix her with some tape and honey but she was shot, the branch dead and wilted. I did my best to patch her up and gave a little boost to some of the offshoots hoping they'll take on the role.  Still have the main stem topped into three so I should be ok, but damn is this Purple Animal Kush growing slow as hell!  Hopefully she'll catch up in the stretch when I flower next week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Sep 19, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 1:

Flipped to 12/12 this week as the Mendo Breath had already grown into her side of the screen.  I ended up giving her one more row because the Purple Animal Kush is growing much slower.  The "kush" traits are really showing in her (I'm sure the broken stem didn't help).  Overall though these two girls have had no issues at all!  Excited to see how they flower.  Any tips for increasing anthocyanin (purple pigmentation) other than temp & Purple Maxx? Lemme know.View attachment IMG_0210.jpg
View attachment IMG_0211.jpg
View attachment IMG_0213.jpg
View attachment IMG_0214.jpg
View attachment IMG_0216.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2017)

looking nice and healthy. now the fun begins!


----------



## chababuds (Sep 20, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> looking nice and healthy. now the fun begins!





I'm excited! Hopefully they show some purple hues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Sep 24, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 2:

The girls just started showing signs of flower!  The Kush finally started its stretch and is in the process of filling its side of the screen.  The Mendo grows like ******* vines...I'm going in circles around this filled up SCROG screen!  Hopefully her stretch is wrapping up (wishful thinking). I also cropped everything below the net (new shoots and fan leaves) since they won't be getting any light.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Copped some Bud Candy as well so added that to my nute schedule (pic below).  Anyone have any experience with BC or anything you think needs tweaking in my feeding chart?  Open ears over here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2017)

Looking good, dude.


----------



## chababuds (Sep 26, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking good, dude.





Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 5, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 3: 

The stretch is real with these girls! Goddamn! Went out of town for three days and came back to the Amazon! Bud sites are showing up prominently with just a tad bit of overcrowding. Raised the LED as high as she can go after these pics were taken. Heres to hoping she doesnt stretch anymore, gotta love those leggy chicks!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













____________________________________________________


First Time Growing Purple (LED | SCROG)

Indoor LED/CFL SCROG - GG#4 and Skywalker x Grateful Breath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Oct 6, 2017)

I had to defoliate in my tent to keep the needed amt of airflow. You may want to consider a light defoliation after the stretch is over....ie pulling a few fans from each stem.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 6, 2017)

Looking awesome! I am sure you are happy as can be. I love to be around a tent in flower.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 10, 2017)

Lesso said:


> I had to defoliate in my tent to keep the needed amt of airflow. You may want to consider a light defoliation after the stretch is over....ie pulling a few fans from each stem.





Yeah man actually been doing that the past week. These girls grew BIG! Took quite a few fans off as I had a lot of unexposed bud sights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 10, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking awesome! I am sure you are happy as can be. I love to be around a tent in flower.





Oh most definitely...starting to smell like Christmas around here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 10, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 4:

Looks like the stretch is mostly over.  The Mendo Breath ended up super leggy and filled the screen before the stretch was over, so shes got a little bit extra length on her compared to the Kush.  The Purple Animal Kush finally filled her side of the SCROG and is growing well.  I defoliated all of the shoots and leaves below the screen as well as did some defoliating throughout the canopy to expose bud sites.  Ive surprisingly had 0 problems with either of the girls: no nute issues, they are responding well to the temps/humidity, no watering issues etc.  Next week I will be adding some PK boosters to my feeding schedule (see feeding chart picture) as well as some PurpleMaxx the following week to bring out anthocyanins.  Overall, these girls are tough as nails and growing super well.  Any flowering tips and tricks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















__________________________________________________

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ng-Purple-(LED-|-SCROG).1469854/&share_type=t

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...alker-x-Grateful-Breath.1459468/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 11, 2017)

Keep doing what your doing. Sometimes you screw with stuff to tweak it and stuff falls apart. You've had no probs so keep at it. My grow is in a death spiral so I am wicked jealous and at the same time happy for you. I have not seen my plants in 3 weeks and my kids have been battling powdery mildew and caterpillars. I get home from Taiwan in about 27 hours...

Looking very nice btw...


----------



## chababuds (Oct 11, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Keep doing what your doing. Sometimes you screw with stuff to tweak it and stuff falls apart. You've had no probs so keep at it. My grow is in a death spiral so I am wicked jealous and at the same time happy for you. I have not seen my plants in 3 weeks and my kids have been battling powdery mildew and caterpillars. I get home from Taiwan in about 27 hours...
> 
> Looking very nice btw...





Good call man.  And yeah I hate going out of town during my grow...its just nonstop anxiety wondering if they will still be standing when I get back.  Fingers crossed for you man hope everything turns out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2017)

I just tried a sample bud of medo breath.....you are in for a treat my friend.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 17, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 5:

Went out of town for a few days and came back to a forest!  Did quite a bit of defoliation and added PK booster to my feeding schedule.  I also used some support clips to help out buds that were leaning.  All in all the girls still look perfect!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 18, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking really nice! Thanks for sharing.





Thanks man!    Surprised how tough these two are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 18, 2017)

very nice! i looked for mendo breath, think it was from gage green genetics. another super strain. looking forward to your finish pics.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 23, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> very nice! i looked for mendo breath, think it was from gage green genetics. another super strain. looking forward to your finish pics.





Yup its Gage Green!  Midnight Farms Clone House had AMAZING products.  This is my 4th plant Ive gotten from them and they have yet to disappoint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 23, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 6:

I did some more defoliation, removing large fan leaves and those blocking budsites, and began adding Humboldt Countys Own Purple Maxx to accentuate the girls anthocyanin.  With my homemade AC I can keep nighttime temps in the low-70s to mid-60s.  Im hoping these lower temps coupled with my addition of Purple Maxx will persuade these girls to start showing some color!  I can already see hints of purple on the Kush.  The Mendo Breath is still much larger than the Purple Animal Kush, which never did end up filling her side of the SCROG screen.  On the plus side, this means a lot more lower budsites on the Kush are getting ample amounts of light, so hopefully by sacrificing a completely full side of the screen Ill end up with denser, larger colas.  Overall, these two have been goddamn champs, still not a problem to be had.  Wish me luck for the final 4 or so weeks until harvest!

(PS, I included a picture with my LED on and the rest without, so you dont get confused and think the whole plant went deep purple.  I also included a pic from beneath the canopy to highlight my defoliation technique)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























__________________________________________________

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ng-Purple-(LED-|-SCROG).1469854/&share_type=t

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...alker-x-Grateful-Breath.1459468/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2017)

In my experience, the cooler the tent, the more purple will show but 60's should be good. I have a Satori plant I am harvesting Wednesday that has been outside and experienced so 40-ish degree nights. She is purple and almost black. Weirdest looking cannabis plant I have grown. I have pics in my 'not so much of a journal' journal. I have to thank you for doing a scrog. I did that a while back and was very happy with my yield and the bud density. For some reason I forgot about doing it even though I use my scrog screen as drying racks. Next grow I am going back to scrog.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 25, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> In my experience, the cooler the tent, the more purple will show but 60's should be good. I have a Satori plant I am harvesting Wednesday that has been outside and experienced so 40-ish degree nights. She is purple and almost black. Weirdest looking cannabis plant I have grown. I have pics in my 'not so much of a journal' journal. I have to thank you for doing a scrog. I did that a while back and was very happy with my yield and the bud density. For some reason I forgot about doing it even though I use my scrog screen as drying racks. Next grow I am going back to scrog.



In my experience mid 60s and low 70s gets the purple to show. Any lower than that and i have noticed less growth and slower growth rates. I am hooked on scrog.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2017)

yep. this girl has slowed waaaaaaaayyyy down in growth though i can still see a difference from week to week(i work out of town so i don't get to see the girl every day). i grew some of the prettiest purple the winter of 2015-16. my basement got really cold, like in the  low 50's in the tent without lights. the purple/pink buckeye purple was very, very pretty. dumb luck on my part.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 26, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> yep. this girl has slowed waaaaaaaayyyy down in growth though i can still see a difference from week to week(i work out of town so i don't get to see the girl every day). i grew some of the prettiest purple the winter of 2015-16. my basement got really cold, like in the  low 50's in the tent without lights. the purple/pink buckeye purple was very, very pretty. dumb luck on my part.





Man I only wish I could get my temps that low!  40s would be ideal as I know thatll trigger those anthocyanins.  I know Id be sacrificing potency, but Im just attempting to grow something colorful purely to test myself.  Id love to see the pics of yours man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2017)

If you are really into purple, you should pick up some of Firestax Buck-eye Purple.  This strain is purple without having to stress your plants out and inhibit growth and potency.  This strain has absolutely the most beautiful purple buds of any strain I have ever seen.  I have several pics in my outdoor grow journal.  The purple is quite different than the purple you get from cold.  My Satori purples up quite a bit (mostly the leaves) when it gets cold, but the Buck-eye Purple is purple from the get go, without the stress of too cold.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 27, 2017)

here are some pics. this plant slowly got used to the temps. i would not recommend trying to get the temps down that low for tent grown plants. i am no expert by any means but i would just think that would shock-delica them, 

View attachment IMG_3977.jpg


View attachment IMG_3979.jpg


View attachment IMG_4022[1].jpg


----------



## chababuds (Oct 27, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> here are some pics. this plant slowly got used to the temps. i would not recommend trying to get the temps down that low for tent grown plants. i am no expert by any means but i would just think that would shock-delica them,





Wow these look crazy!  Damn near black!  Im just starting to see the edges of my leaves turning purple, is that where is started on yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 27, 2017)

I missed a lot of this plants growth. I was out of the country for 3 weeks. The black is weird. The trimmed plant looks normal though ( a few purple spots but nothing spectacular). The hemp goddess is right about the buckeye purple though. Buy some seeds if they are available. Melvanetics is the breeder. I think my signature has a link to my buckeye purple grow. Some of the prettiest bud I have ever seen.


----------



## chababuds (Oct 28, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> I missed a lot of this plants growth. I was out of the country for 3 weeks. The black is weird. The trimmed plant looks normal though ( a few purple spots but nothing spectacular). The hemp goddess is right about the buckeye purple though. Buy some seeds if they are available. Melvanetics is the breeder. I think my signature has a link to my buckeye purple grow. Some of the prettiest bud I have ever seen.





Great to know, thatll be my next grow. Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Oct 31, 2017)

FLOWER WEEK 7:

I finally started to see some purple!  Both the girls are showing their anthocyanins and are starting to purple from the serrated edges of the leaves inward.  Im also seeing sporadic purple spots showing up around the leaves as well as some purpleing of the buds themselves.  Still problem free and the girls are eating like their life depended on it!  Couple more weeks to go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killertea08 (Nov 4, 2017)

Great looking plants!


----------



## dankydoodle247 (Mar 18, 2018)

chababuds said:


> FLOWER WEEK 5:
> 
> Went out of town for a few days and came back to a forest!  Did quite a bit of defoliation and added PK booster to my feeding schedule.  I also used some support clips to help out buds that were leaning.  All in all the girls still look perfect!
> 
> ...


Wow awesome job my friend,it's almost like I envy being an insect because they could live in harmony living amonst the gange

Sent from my Alcatel_5054O using Tapatalk


----------



## dankydoodle247 (Mar 18, 2018)

How's this looking everyoneView attachment IMG_20180317_165027.jpg
View attachment IMG_20180317_165044.jpg


Sent from my Alcatel_5054O using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 18, 2018)

mutanty


----------

